# Johanni transvestite? ;)



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry about the title of this thread guys but... Also sorry about these pics - the reason will become clear - I though this guy was a Melanachromis Johanni male;


photo 3 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


photo 1 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


photo 2 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr

The reason the pics are a bit difficult to get is because this "mystery fish' has bred with this guy - Who I believe is a Pseudotropheus Elongatus Ornatus male


photo 4 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr

and is now the Johanni holding! (hence the difficulty getting it to stay still for the camera) I thought Johanni females were yellow?!!? I won't be keeping the Fry - they can spit in the tank but I am wanting to grow these Johanni on to breed and thought it was a male... But it laid eggs and everything! Any help guys?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos (Electric Blue Johanni) males and females are blue.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, It's A Ps. Cyaneorhabdos, Also Called Maingano. Another Clue that It's A Maingano Rather Than Johanni Is How Clean And Sharp The Horizontal Bars Are - male johanni Usually Have Some Amount Of Vertical barring, Too, Giving The Horizontal Bars A "Broken" Look.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Great thanks for the help guys! Now just gotta figure out what I do with the Maingano x Elongatus fry  Was so surprised they bred as they look so different... may need to buy the elongates a spirit levee so he can tell which way bars go


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos (Electric Blue Johanni) males and females are blue.


Correct me if im wrong but I believe females are yellow.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Kingsix67 said:


> rennsport2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos (Electric Blue Johanni) males and females are blue.
> ...


You are wrong. 

You are thinking of Pseudotropheus johanni.


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup just realized the stripes are different. I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Kingsix67 said:


> Yup just realized the stripes are different. I stand corrected. Thanks!


Actually, a pure high quality male johanni, looks identical to the same in cyaneorhabdos.


----------

